# Same time tomorrow? Muse?



## MJ Preston (Sep 30, 2012)

It’s 2:28 Am and I am up. 

   Why? Well, because my head is filled with snot and my neck hurts. 

Why else would I be up? 

  In my headphones Eric Burden drunkenly sings about the Sky Pilot and I wonder why it is I can’t think of something profound to pound into the white abyss of this empty page.

   The rhythmic beat that pulls me in and sends my fingers dancing across the keys is nowhere to be found on this snot filled aching neck morning. 

Now Eric Burden has been traded in for Bobby Dylan singing. “Johnny’s in the basement mixing up the medicine.” How the hell does Dylan keep the lyric straight? Is this the first rap song?

   Where was I? 

Oh yeah, profound thoughts mixed with snot and muscle relaxers. I don’t have any muscle relaxers, but man I could use a few. My neck feels like it is made up of bands of steel bound by endless clichés. Now I’m just being foolish, but on the up side I’m listening to the new Rush album Clockwork Angels and man I gotta say that these three Canadian Rockers who have been ignored by the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame have certainly aged very well. How the heck does Snoop Dog beat Rush into the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame anyway? He’s not a rocker?

   I just checked the time. It’s 2:47 now and half of the white abyss is gone with this self indulgent drivel about snot, rock n roll and my obvious procrastination in getting down to business on some real writing.

  I could just go upstairs and wake my women. Suggest we make love in the darkness while the beagle snores a few feet away. Yeah, that’ll work. “Hey Honey.” [Insert sucking snorking sound of mucus moving to and fro] “I’m in the mood for loving.” 
  Okay, screw it, maybe I can just beg for a neck rub.

  Earlier she caught me listening to a Bee Gees song. Staying Alive, I think that’s what it was. She came downstairs yanked the headphones off my head and I realized that that I was blasting that particular dark secret through the house. That was somewhere around 1:45 Am 

  Talk about embarrassing. I’m supposed to be a rocker not a disco duck.  

  Anyway, I have no idea where I was going with this. The page is almost full and I’ve accomplished little except come out of the closet on disco, blow any chance at lovemaking and completely avoid working on my novel. 

   This is your fault you know. I’m going to finish listening to Rush and pack it in.

  Same time tomorrow?


----------



## cazann34 (Sep 30, 2012)

This is a great piece of writing, the voice was so natural. I can't really critique it cos I though it was almost flawless apart from writing 'that' twice in the eleventh paragraph.


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 30, 2012)

cazann34 said:


> This is a great piece of writing, the voice was so natural. I can't really critique it cos I though it was almost flawless apart from writing 'that' twice in the eleventh paragraph.



Thank you and nice catch on para 11. It really was 2:28 Am when I started this chant with no real purpose.


----------



## squidtender (Sep 30, 2012)

Funny stuff MJ. It was a good read and made me laugh a few times. Nice work The only issue I see is this one line:



MJ Preston said:


> I could just go upstairs and wake my women.



I'm assuming it should be "woman", unless you have more than one up there. If you do, then I have a suggestion for you're next non-fiction piece


----------



## Gumby (Sep 30, 2012)

> I could just go upstairs and wake my women.


  I think you meant 'woman'?  


edit to add: Snap! We posted almost simultaneously, Squid.


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 30, 2012)

I remember watching a documentary on the Bee Jees, is it really that wrong to snap my fingers to staying alive?


----------



## Cran (Sep 30, 2012)

Very minor stuff to fix (I'm almost tempted to leave it at_ women_, 
but that's because I'm working on my _dirty-old-man_ badge for the Grey Nomads). 

Certainly worthy of the nomination for Motley Press. Well done, MJ - 
at least you had something good to show for a wasted session.


----------



## MJ Preston (Sep 30, 2012)

Without the women (Sniff) and the double that.

It’s 2:28 Am and I am up. 

   Why? Well, because my head is filled with snot and my neck hurts. 

Why else would I be up? 

  In my headphones Eric Burden drunkenly sings about the Sky Pilot and I  wonder why it is I can’t think of something profound to pound into the  white abyss of this empty page.

   The rhythmic beat that pulls me in and sends my fingers dancing  across the keys is nowhere to be found on this snot filled aching neck  morning. 

Now Eric Burden has been traded in for Bobby Dylan singing. “Johnny’s in  the basement mixing up the medicine.” How the hell does Dylan keep the  lyric straight? Is this the first rap song?

   Where was I? 

Oh yeah, profound thoughts mixed with snot and muscle relaxers. I don’t  have any muscle relaxers, but man I could use a few. My neck feels like  it is made up of bands of steel bound by endless clichés. Now I’m just  being foolish, but on the up side I’m listening to the new Rush album  Clockwork Angels and man I gotta say that these three Canadian Rockers  who have been ignored by the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame have certainly  aged very well. How the heck does Snoop Dog beat Rush into the Rock n  Roll Hall of Fame anyway? He’s not a rocker?

   I just checked the time. It’s 2:47 now and half of the white abyss is  gone with this self indulgent drivel about snot, rock n roll and my  obvious procrastination in getting down to business on some real  writing.

  I could just go upstairs and wake my woman. Suggest we make love in  the darkness while the beagle snores a few feet away. Yeah, that’ll  work. “Hey Honey.” [Insert sucking snorking sound of mucus moving to and  fro] “I’m in the mood for loving.” 
  Okay, screw it, maybe I can just beg for a neck rub.

  Earlier she caught me listening to a Bee Gees song. Staying Alive, I  think that’s what it was. She came downstairs yanked the headphones off  my head and I realized that I was blasting that particular dark  secret through the house. That was somewhere around 1:45 Am 

  Talk about embarrassing. I’m supposed to be a rocker not a disco duck.  

  Anyway, I have no idea where I was going with this. The page is almost  full and I’ve accomplished little except come out of the closet on  disco, blow any chance at lovemaking and completely avoid working on my  novel. 

   This is your fault you know. I’m going to finish listening to Rush and pack it in.

  Same time tomorrow?


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah, why has Rush been so overlooked? Procrastinator be thy name. A full blooded scene of domesticity in simple but effective prose. Like a friend nattering over a pint. Lovely. 

Why is it hard to find something to say over something so good? If it was full of problems I would be burning the keyboard. 

My guilty secret; ELP.

See ya round MJ. (Love to Spidey).


----------



## Desertrose (Oct 7, 2012)

I like this because it's easy to read and real. 
They can send man to the moon and yet there's no cure for miseries such as a head full of snot. My sympathies. (Man flu is always so much worse.) "Staying alive" seems like the perfect musical background for your predicament.


----------



## Ddesmond (Oct 10, 2012)

The notion that Rockers can't branch out in their musical tastes is well in the past.
I play in an opera orchestra with a French Horn player whose side gig is as a heavy metal guitarist.  Also my wife and I, both classical musicians, have far more rock music in our CD racks than classical.
My only critiques have been addressed and considering I've been battling a head cold for three days now, I'm grateful I don't have a sore neck.
Good read.


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 11, 2012)

On the up side Rush has been nominated for a spot in the Rock n Roll Hall of Fame. I am too humble to take credit credit, but to the RRHOF. Thanks for reading my rant.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2012)

I hate Rush Limbaugh.  (I know, I liked "yyz"...)


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 12, 2012)

Kevin said:


> I hate Rush Limbaugh.  (I know, I liked "yyz"...)



insert confused emoticon here


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry. I just followed the activity stream and saw "Rush' witrhout realizing what it was about. The first 'Rush' that came to mind was not the band. I'm surprized that they weren't already in. '81 they were huge in the states.


----------



## MJ Preston (Oct 13, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Sorry. I just followed the activity stream and saw "Rush' witrhout realizing what it was about. The first 'Rush' that came to mind was not the band. I'm surprized that they weren't already in. '81 they were huge in the states.



It always pays to read the piece before commenting. At least that's what my English teacher used to always say.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, I read the whole thing first, but I thought I might comment in my own way. Probably not helpful, but it was _part_ of what was..._evoked..._my reaction, as a reader. I left out the other stuff because it was just a variation of what had already been said.


----------



## Cran (Oct 13, 2012)

MJ Preston said:


> It always pays to read the piece before commenting. At least that's what my English teacher used to always say.


What? And spoil the surprise?


----------



## IanMGSmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Great rant! Thanks MJ

Some of the music related names are not familiar to me however it was still a most enjoyable read. 

I'm a bit late in here so no further crits or corrections to add.

Thanks again MJ.

Ian


----------

